# Getting Started Recommendations



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to get started with a shop for a couple years now, but it just wasn't worth dealing with in small apartments. Patience has paid off, though-the house I'm renting came with a 16×24 shop with a RAS built into a nice long bench.

So now I need suggestions for what to put in the shop. I currently have very little in the way of tools, mostly what I've inherited as cast-offs or picked up for various home projects: a tiny Craftsman 8" table saw with no fence (well, there is one, but it's useless), power drill, skil saw, delta 8" drill press, and an assortment of cheap hand tools.

I've got about $500 in my allowance to buy toys and materials. Right now I'm keeping an eye on Craigslist for a deal on a router or planer, but also trying to figure out what's good to buy used vs. better off buying new. What would you buy?

Also, what's the best steal you've found on Amazon? I have $50 on an Amazon Prime account I was hoping to spend before they start charging tax in TX. Rockler has lots of goodies, but the shipping is insane ($7 to ship a glue brush? Really?).


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to LJs, Odiferous. You'll likely get a lot of recommendations on how to spend your money here. Of course, a big question is, what kind of woodworking do you think you might like to do? It sounds like you have a good selection of basic tools now. You might want to consider tools that offer lots of versatility for relatively low cost as an initial investment. A good router with a selection of bits comes to mind-you can do a lot with a router, with or without a router table (which can be built with the tools you have available now).

Good luck!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

A good used contractor TS. $250-300. Chisels, random orbit sander, sandpaper, wood…w/the rest. Good luck on the journey.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I feel like you can do almost anything with a table saw, router/table/bits, and a random orbital sander, in addition to what you have. No need to buy wood, as I find there are plenty of free options out there. Free scraps, pallets, heck even get some free furniture on craigslist and rip it apart for your projects. As budget allows get more tools, better tools, and buy wood.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

The "kind" is still up in the air…I aspire to building "real" furniture eventually, but as to whether I'll be in the power/hand/lathe tool camps will take time to see. For now, I'm in the "whatever makes sawdust/shavings" category, without dropping too much on super-specialty stuff that I won't use if I run out of round-tuits.

For a first router, go big or small? I was tossing around the idea of something like a DWP611PK to get started, then later finding a larger, used, fixed base machine to mount in a table as I expand. Just concerned that only having the smaller router might just be frustrating if it can't handle a larger job.

I know a lot of people live by their table saws-I've been loathe to think about one when it's one of the few tools I already have, but I honestly can't figure out much to do with a tiny saw and no fence. Every time I try to use it, I end up using the circular saw instead. Maybe it's time to kick it out and buy a real one.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39189

Fellow LJer has a bandsaw you might like.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Odiferous- I was in your position a few years ago and I would recommend a good table saw. CL has many really good options that are sold by people who thought about getting into woodworking and then changed their minds or time didn't allow. I made the mistake of buying quantity of tools and skimped a bit on my table saw. It is my biggest regret. If I could go back, I would have allotted more of my funds to a really good table saw and waited on some other purchases. I also see tons of great band saws on CL all the time. Makes me wish I had waited to take the plunge on this purchase as well, since they are selling at a huge discount and look to be near mint condition.

I would also look on Amazon for your for a few good routers that you like and put them in your "cart" on the Amazon site. Once in your "cart" just keep checking the site and they will tell you if the price has gone up or down since you last checked your "cart". I did this with a Hitachi 2.25hp variable speed router and bought it one day when I saw the price dropped from $120 to $81. That price only lasted for 1 day and because it was already in my cart the site alerted me to the price drop when I signed in.

Patience is your friend.


----------



## CoolToolShed (Jun 21, 2012)

Clamps, clamps and more clamps! Seems like you can never have enough!


----------



## 1woodchucker (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the shop! Here is what I would do…

Be patient and watch Craigslist like a hawk; since you have waited this long, a few weeks or months for that matter might land you an incredible deal on enough tools to make something besides kindling! I have tooled up a few shops this way, finding bulk buys for twety cents on the dolla


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Pawn shops can be nice for getting tools for cheap…sometimes. I got a 10" mitersaw for $35 and I still use it 3 years later.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Since you already have an RAS I would hold off on the tablesaw and buy a PC router, maybe with a plunge base; plus some decent chisels like Blue Marples. Buy everything else as you need it. If you want to build furniture there are things you will do with every project… saw and join. So your priorities are sawing (which you can do on the RAS), truing (jointer & saw), thicknessing (planer or hand plane), and joining (chisels, drill, router, saw, clamps).


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

A lot depends on what type of work you want to do.. a carpenters needs are a lot different than a furniture makers! That said, I still believe that a table saw is the base tool needed. When I was a young pup, my first 'plug in the wall' tool was a cheap home depot (their Ohio Forge house brand) table saw that I used and abused for years and years until it finally just fell apart. It was all I could afford at the time and I used it for everything from building cabinets to a shed in the back yard.

I wouldn't just jump in and start buying stuff based on recommendations from others who may or may not be doing the same kind of stuff you want to do. You already have a good start, even though the tools may not be the best. Start doing some work, figure out what kind of things you want to build, and the tool requirements will become fairly obvious as you go along. And remember, you don't always need the absolute best to to do some pretty impressive work.. I proved that to myself with that cheap little ohio forge table saw!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i recommend a workbench/outfeed table,clamps and a decent table saw.keep your eye out for a good deal on Craigs list.have fun…
Jeff


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are on a limited budget I wouldn't replace things you already have - you can do a lot with the tools. I think you need to think about what projects you want to do and figure out how to make them with those tools. I'd say to just use your circular saw and straightedge (the factory cut side of a piece of plywood) for your rips - and a rafter square does the crosscuts, no need for a new table saw just yet. Sawhorses and a cast off door make a workbench. Things you don't mention are dust collector/shop vac or an air compressor /finish nailer combo. You might want to buy some consumables like glue/screws/sandpaper/shellac and some nice lumber as well. Just remember that while a new router would be nice, none of the half million dollar pieces you see on Antiques Roadshow were built with a router, so we all need fewer tools that we think we do.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There isnt anything you cant do with hand tools. Look at the beautiful pieces they made 200 years ago. That aside, if you want to build a shop with power tools, the table saw is the heart of the shop. It will do most of the work and its the tool that should be the best that you can afford. You are wise to look at Craig's list and Ebay. There are a lot of great used table saws on there.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with starting with a tablesaw, but as you mentioned, your circular saw can do a lot of work. Dont spend money before you know what you need. Pick a project that you can complete with what you have, maybe a picnic table or planter box or anything that doesnt require a perfect finish or complicated joinery.

Doing one project will get you thinking about other projects and the exact limitation you have at the moment. If you find that you need a router to complete a project, then you know what you need to get.

Start with outdoor stuff and make do with what you have. Craigslist and some ingenuity can supply the rest.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

With only $500 it can be tough but I would get a table saw first ,material for a bench, and a used router and some basic router bit's off of ebay the have whole sets for $30- $90 http://compare.ebay.com/like/160820648558?var=lv&var=sbar it will take some careful shopping to get all that in your price range. The thing I would focus on is a table saw with a good fence. With a 20% of coupon from harbor freight (most home depots will take them) this saw will only cost $424 and if they don't take the coupon they give 10% of to vets if you happen to be one.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tools-Saws-Table-Saws/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tools-Bench-Stationary-Tools-Table-Saws/RIDGID/h_d1/R-202500206/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&productId=202500206&storeId=10051


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

My personal recommendation would be a router - I've never made anything without it and, with a little ingenuity and some MDF for jigs, you can do a huge amount.
I'm also a believer in "quality tools", but I started, and worked quite happily for several years with 2 routers (the first one died after 3 years use) costing about 60$ each. I now have a router costing about 150$, but I no longer buy cheap bits - a cheap router plus quality bits work well for me.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think most of us have started in the same spot, lots of ideas but not enough tools to complete them with … or so we thought. There are a lot of ways to go about things. What has worked out pretty welll for me is coming up with a project id like to do and getting it started. Eventually you will run into a spot where you need "X" tool. Go out and get it. Every project i try and learn something new, which usually means a new tool. Little by little ive increased my experiences and capabilities. One day ill have a full shop of great tools and the knowledge to back them all up. Until then ill keep getting by with what ive got.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Unless you are going to be there a while, keep your tools light and mobile. I have know people in the past that got some large tools in a house they were renting. When they moved, they either sold them at a large discount or had put them in storage - at a large expense.

Renting can be an issue sometimes, always keep that in mind.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, unless you have a shop mentor/grandpa/neighbor… I suggest taking a basic woodworking class at the local college. The Rockler in my area offers some free classes on tools and technique. I suggest this not only for leanring skills, but also using tools safely and effectively. It will build your confidence and really get your mind spinning in the right direction.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input, folks. I'm still watching craigslist for deals, but I picked up a handful of small items to fill some gaps and have almost got myself convinced that the rest of my cash is not actually going to burn a hole in my pocket. I'm just trying to knock out a couple of small projects without worrying about having the perfect tools for the job.

And yes, David, I've already come to that conclusion-I was standing in my empty shop the day we moved in saying, "Oh, the NEXT time we move is going to SUCK!"


----------



## Cando33 (Jun 9, 2012)

+1 on the tablesaw. It makes enough sawdust to keep you motivated.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Odie,

It has to start with a serious discussion of what you WANT to build, What you Know how to bild, and How Much Time you will have available. You can do a lot with what you have. Build something simple, strive to build it well and learn from your mistakes. Don't buy before you need something, and then don't blow it on stuff priced out of your market with capabilities you won't need for a long time.

Keep moving your ambitions up streatching your skills. When buying a new tool, analyze your use for it as well As its' suitability to YOUR needs. IF THIS MEANS BUYING REBUILT Ryobi from CPO (good stuff at great prices)
or shop at Harbor Freight (Gasp !! He dropped the HF Bomb!!!) where you will find a plethora of really good stuff with a fading bad rap that can streatch your budget. Just NEVER buy unless it's at least 40% off. Contrary to popular opinion, most everything they have is first class-just less expensive.

The routers are easily as good as ryobi or makita, or craftsman or grizzly. Just a lot cheaper. Jointers, bandsaws, dust collectors, shop vacs, drill presses to hand tools are a great way to start. Make your budget work for you, as you need it. I built my shop that way, and I'll put what I can produce right there with anyone With a few exceptions).

The key is to assess your immediate needs and ambitions, match that to your talent and knowledge, and come up with a sensible plan to get what you need in a timely way without blowing all your money, because you still need wood.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

Oh, I'm a huge fan of HF. At my budget level, clamps alone would eat my allowance if I only shopped the box stores-heck, a number of my tools came from King Dollar. I just haven't taken the plunge on power tools at HF-hard to sell myself on them when the floor models are always falling apart.

Thanks for pointing out CPO; I wasn't familiar with them. Some of the refurbs look like pretty nice deals-competitive with HF even.


----------

